# PVC PIPE Dangers



## CaLiO (Dec 30, 2011)

I have always stayed away from pvc pipe in my grow area do to intially reading about the issues with poisonous gas being released which can be harmful to plants. I have googled as much info. on the topic as I can and have seen many greenhouses constructed with pvc, so I decided to construct a scrog frame out of pvc pipe. Do you all think this is safe or should I get rid of the pvc?


----------



## stevetberry (Dec 30, 2011)

There are certain toxins that can be released from certain plastics but I do not think that PVC is one of them.  I do hydro and I try to make sure that any tubing I use is safe for drinking water.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 30, 2011)

Shouldn't be any problem. Just don't use pvc on any butane hash extractions and you'll be fine.


----------



## Locked (Dec 30, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Shouldn't be any problem. Just don't use pvc on any butane hash extractions and you'll be fine.



:yeahthat:

7 has it right IMO.....


----------



## CaLiO (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the info all, especially considering the simplicity of working with pvc. I now plan on building a small veg. tent using pvc and panda film.



			
				7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Shouldn't be any problem. Just don't use pvc on any butane hash extractions and you'll be fine.



Yea I can imagine heat and plastic never being a good mix. Wasn't even aware of that method of making hash until now lol. Thanks again


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 30, 2011)

PVC pipe is approved for potable water.  I do not believe that you will have any problems with PVC water line.


----------



## Ginagin (Jan 4, 2012)

@ Calico, Your rank or whatever says your "Tent Growers Extraodinare".  

Q: What do you think they make tents out of? 

A: Composite fabrics; most likely impregnated with PVC


----------



## CaLiO (Jan 5, 2012)

Ginagin said:
			
		

> @ Calico, Your rank or whatever says your "Tent Growers Extraodinare".
> 
> Q: What do you think they make tents out of?
> 
> A: Oxford Cloth outside and Mylar inside.



This question was brought on from issue's that were going on when I began growing with the HydroHut's. I have been doing a lot of research on the topic and it seems the problems that I am referring to have been addressed.
This article sums it up . . . hxxp://www.hydrohuts.com/news.html


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 5, 2012)

CaLiO said:
			
		

> This question was brought on from issue that were going on when I began growing with the HydroHut's. I have been doing a lot of research on the topic and it seems the problems that I am referring to have been addressed.
> This article sums it up . . . hxxp://www.hydrohuts.com/news.html


 
WHAMMY! ^ there ya go.


----------



## CountryBoy (Jan 27, 2012)

I have used a system that I designed that has emitters drip into buckets that sit on a plywood frame with the pvc return pipes attached under the plywood. I never have had a problem with the pvc in anywy. They make a easy and cheap way to return nutients to the main tank after the excess flows out of the plant buckets bottom opening that fits into the underneath pvc pipe.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 27, 2012)

I used PVC and black/white poly film. 4x3x5 was 40$ to build and wrap..


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 13, 2012)

I use PVC in my enclosed tank drip and my aeroponic tank and it has no detrimental effects.


----------

